# Perfect TV reception



## 88784 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

love it


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ha ha - brilliant

We went past there last year on the way to Scotland, ok we took the scenic route.

I realised the reason that thing was put there was because the A1 is jammed with traffic all the time, and thats thing you can stare at while you queue.

Dave


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

*Great*

Are they on offer at Lidl?

Ian


----------



## peter (May 10, 2005)

Did the wife put it up for you, and was it glued or siliyconed on?
Pete


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Looks OK for a vertically polarised signal, but I bet its a hell of a job to re-align it to receive a horizontally polarised one!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Think of the rust though


----------

